# craftsman radial arm saw questions



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey guys i just got a 10" radial arm saw given to me by my dad tonight. It is old but works none the less. The only thing is it doesn't have a blade guard or a blade. Every thing else is there. My question is does anyone know where i can get a guard for it. And What blades would you recommend. I have never used one before but i can imagine if you let it get away from you the teeth could catch and come strait for you. Is there any blades that help with this if it is a problem. Any info about how to set this thing up will be awesome seeing how i have no clue what would be best.

Thanks 
Jeron

P.S. I don't have the manual and have spent the last 30 min on the web trying to find one and cant. So if anyone has any info on that as well that would be awesome too lol
Thanks again
Jeron


----------



## don35414 (Nov 4, 2008)

search "sears tools" on the internet. They have a great parts library. I was able to get motor bearings for a old craftsman radial several years ago


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

You will need model # for the saw you have but check this out http://www.searspartsdirect.com. They will probably have a manual and any parts you may need for your saw. If that does not work try this phone # 1-800-932-3188 they may be able to help to. I got the phone # off my craftsman radial arm. Hope this helps. As far as a blade goes, any good cross cut blade will work.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya thanks guys i just found the manual on the sears website and just printed it off. It will make adjustments alot easier. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Dec 23, 2008)

I will state right up front I am not a Craftsman RAS fan. Not a tool snob either. But check this one out closely before putting to much money into it. I love and have a good RAS. Wouldn't be without one in my shop.

As for parts, there are tons of those out there so don't forget to check Ebay. You might find what you need there.

As for a blade, you want a negative hook on the bades teeth. That will just about stop it lunging at you. Some of the blades for miter saws are negative hook. So you can find them local with some searching.

The reason I dislike Craftsman RAS is most are not very durable. They wear quickly and start to get a lot of slop in the arm. Many get to where they will not stay square, cutting at 90 degrees to the fence. So check all the adjustment for play. Check to see if the motor slides smooth, is there any wiggle left to right ect. All that will really mess you up when you need good cuts. Soemtimes these things can be fixed and sometimes it just costs more money than it's worth to fix one.

And there are some good ones out there!! I am not condeming all Craftsman. Just most. :shifty:


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya i striped it down last night. It was really hard to move it around. It wasn't rusted or anything it just had sat for so long that the grease that was in it before had gone hard. I have it in a million pieces and am starting to go back together with it. The manual tells me how to check most of the things you are talking about, but i have yet to do that. It had no slop at all before so i hope it wont now that i got all the gunk out of it. The pieces that i have put back together so far are smooth as silk to operate so i am pretty hopeful.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi LGC
One way to prevent the radial arm saw from lunging at you is to make your cut going from the front edge towards the post. Or, in other words, pushing away from you.

Gerry


----------



## Knucklebuster (Nov 17, 2008)

You may be able to get a new guard and table free. I guess there were enought people losing body parts while using the saw to rip, that Sears had to provide a better guard. Do a search for "radial arm saw recall". They have a list of model numbers that are included in the recall. If I remember right, I entered the model and serial number on line. Doesn't matter if your the original owner.

I use a Freud LU91M010 blade. It's 10", 60 tooth, -5 degree hook. I think I got it for Amazon. Didn't cost too much, and cuts very nice, smooth cross cuts.

Hope this helps, Bob.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Dec 23, 2008)

LGC KX5 TC said:


> The pieces that i have put back together so far are smooth as silk to operate so i am pretty hopeful.


I hope you have a good one and free makes it worth some elbow grease for sure! I had two at one time in my shop. One was my dads and he bought it in the late 60's I think. It cut good but would not hold 90 if you held a gun to it's head. I was constantly having to tinker with it.

My F-I-L let me have his newish model. It has so wobble in the carriage that I could not adjust it out nor could I cut a straight line. It had not seen that much use either. 

I hear the Old Model 100's are great saws. They were designed well and held up very well. I finally got rid of those two and found me a old cast iron DeWalt that I dearly love!

Good luck with yours. I know there are good ones out there. Two strikes was just enough for me. I didn't wait for #3.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

LGC: As stated above; first thing is get your full model number, there is a recall on ALL Sears ras. Yours most likely is made by Emerson Tool. Google Craftsman Radial Arm recalls, I think that will get you there, input your model number, if you are lucky there will be parts etc and they will send em FREE, otherwise they offer you 100 bucks for the powerhead, and you scrap the rest.
I would consider it way too dangerous to NOT have a guard on it.

HERE YA GO http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/

http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/faq.asp


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats funny. I ordered a Craftsman router table manual and got it yesterday, and for some reason they sent me a Craftsman radial saw manual to boot. To be honest, I dont even know what a radial saw is for yet. I see em all the time on craigslist. I am assuming it is much like a compound miter saw. I dunno.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

skymaster said:


> LGC: As stated above; first thing is get your full model number, there is a recall on ALL Sears ras. Yours most likely is made by Emerson Tool. Google Craftsman Radial Arm recalls, I think that will get you there, input your model number, if you are lucky there will be parts etc and they will send em FREE, otherwise they offer you 100 bucks for the powerhead, and you scrap the rest.
> I would consider it way too dangerous to NOT have a guard on it.
> 
> HERE YA GO http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/
> ...


You sir are the best.......I just went there and put in my model number and they are sending me a new guard as we speak   .
Now i just have to get a blade of which i probably would have replaced even if it had one to start with, so i'm in good shape.

Thanks for all your help guys you rock
Jeron


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I tried to put in a request for the replacement guard kit but the recall site would not recognise my model number. I am in Canada, and the model number has a "C" in it. Has any one else in Canada had this problem?

Gerry


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Gerry, Does the model # on your saw start with 113., if it does'nt, according to that site you are not affected. Also, for Canada you have to put a C after the #. I have a radial arm that is only 4 or 5 year old and starts with 315. so I am not affected. It is only the 113. model #'s


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a 30 year old craftsman radial arm saw I got from a boat maker here locally. I found out mine was a part of the recall and received a new blade guard, new handle, and an entire new table (minus the fence). I put a sacrificial particleboard top on it using 4 screws, and now my miter saw sits on a shelf. It adjusts easily, cuts very well, and stays square. I absolutely love my RAS. I use a standard finish crosscut blade and cut pushing away from me. Sometimes when using it to crosscut dados with a wobble dado I have to pull it toward me, but I stand clear and pull slow. I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya i think i will. I have been reading that if you get a -5 or -10 degree hook angle on your blades they will not pull towards you when you cut from behind the fence. So seeing how i need a blade anyways i will probably buy one of these and see how it goes. I'll review it when i get it up and going.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

AZ Termite said:


> Gerry, Does the model # on your saw start with 113., if it does'nt, according to that site you are not affected. Also, for Canada you have to put a C after the #. I have a radial arm that is only 4 or 5 year old and starts with 315. so I am not affected. It is only the 113. model #'s


I am pretty sure my model number is a 113. I bought it new sometime in the 70's. I will recheck the model and retry the site. My saw does have a guard, but if there is a better one out there I would like to get it. 

Gerry


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya i know what you mean, It apparently comes with a new table and handle. I have yet to get mine but i can't wait so i can finish setting it up.


----------



## moto27 (Jan 3, 2009)

Enter your model number without 'C'




Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I tried to put in a request for the replacement guard kit but the recall site would not recognise my model number. I am in Canada, and the model number has a "C" in it. Has any one else in Canada had this problem?
> 
> Gerry


----------



## moto27 (Jan 3, 2009)

Enter modèle number without 'C'.
EX:113.190060

2 weeks for delivery my kit to Quebec city, Quebec, Canada.

Large box 48x16x8 inch.
40 pounds !

Duty fee possible but not shure, under 30$

My RAS, cut square perfectly after ajustement

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKSkZ1vAzNc&feature=related

Good lock




Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I am pretty sure my model number is a 113. I bought it new sometime in the 70's. I will recheck the model and retry the site. My saw does have a guard, but if there is a better one out there I would like to get it.
> 
> Gerry


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

I have another question for you guys. I haven't got my new guard and table yet so i don' t know exactly what is in it. But from what i can tell there is no fence, correct me if i am wrong but it comes with the table and the spacer blocks but no fence(with the guard upgrade). I don't have a fence on mine at the moment. What i are the dimensions of the fence, like how think and tall. And it will obviously will be as long as my table.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

LGC, I have a newer RAS, but the fence is made of 3/4 MDF and is 2 1/2" tall. This is the fence that came stock with the saw. I would think that the fence I have is somewhat standard.


----------



## moto27 (Jan 3, 2009)

3/4" or 7/8" hardwood
1 3/4" min or 2 1/2" the best
40" for crooscut or 72" the best for ripping




LGC KX5 TC said:


> I have another question for you guys. I haven't got my new guard and table yet so i don' t know exactly what is in it. But from what i can tell there is no fence, correct me if i am wrong but it comes with the table and the spacer blocks but no fence(with the guard upgrade). I don't have a fence on mine at the moment. What i are the dimensions of the fence, like how think and tall. And it will obviously will be as long as my table.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I use a piece of select pine that is 2 inches above my sacrificial top for regular crosscuts because I use the kerf to line up my crosscuts. I can't remember what I'm using for dadoes...some scrap of something. Not sure actually. I don't cut miters on it. All my miters are accomplished on the table saw or the miter saw if the piece is longer than 4 feet.


All my fences are the length of the table, and 2 inches above the sacrificial top. Again I don't miter or rip with mine. It's strictly using for cutting to length and dadoing widths of 6 inches or less. Thats because I can use stop blocks easily.


Negative hook blades are harder to find than any other blade in my opinion so I don't use one. If you find one it's the way to go apparently. Good luck! You're going to be surprised when you get the giant box...it's like Christmas :santa:


KC


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

moto27 said:


> Enter modèle number without 'C'.
> EX:113.190060
> 
> Good lock


Thanks moto. I will give it a try.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi LGC

As you probably gathered from the comments pretty well any piece of straight wood will work for a ras fence. It will also need to be replaced every so often, because you tend to cut right through it.

Gerry


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

LGC: You do want a low or negative hook angle for it. Forrest Chopmaster is great. 
(I have a 1985 vintage RAS that I bought new and have upgraded with the recall.)


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

LGC, 
Were are you at with your saw? Did you get the recall parts yet?


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope not yet. I called the recall place and they said that i put in the request on 12/31 which was right. so because of the holidays it didn't even get processed until that Monday the 5th. then she said that all orders don't get shipped out until Wednesdays. She did tell me that mine said it was supposed to ship out that Wednesday the 7th. But then she hit me with the info that i should expect to see it in about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks. Apparently because they have to send all this out for free they do it as cheap as possible. So this Wednesday will be 1 week since it was "supposed" to be sent out. I will just have to wait and see. All i know is if it gets to 3 weeks and i havn't seen anything yet someone is going to hear it. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

I would highly recommend a Freud combo blade 40-60 tooth .I have a 40 on my TS and it cuts great. Good luck with you're radial arm I hear their a bugger to keeo adjusted. GOD BLESS


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I actually got my guard and stuff today. It was surprising actually lol. I set it all up and it works pretty good. I just need to "tune" it. It is pretty close but i can get it better.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

All,

I just picked up a older Sears RAS yesterday and went to the recall link, provided earlier in this thread at Emerson Tool Company.

However, when I enter my info - Serial Number & address it replys with:
Sorry the serail number 113.199250 was already in our system. Please call Customer Service 1-800-511-2628 for assistance. 

Have others encounterd this?

The serial# on my saw actually matches the example on their site '113.199250' - I'm assuming these aren't true 'unique' serial numbers though. It never prompted me for model info either?

I'll call the number Monday, but, was just curions if I missed a step an if the replacement parts are still available.
It has no blade guard at all right now, so I'd really like to get this kit.

ThankX,
Ron

UPDATE - User Error- Doh
I entered the Model# instead of the Serial # on the recall kit form.
The request was accepted w/o a problem. 
All appears OK.


----------

